# Pregnant Molly???



## flipper (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi hope someone can help!

Have read loads of stuff online about Molly pregnancies and read so many different things im confused! I have a Molly that I think is pregnant. She has a very very large tummy and a black patch at the back. (have a pic but dont know how to use the script prompt system on here?)

Can you tell me if I should put her in a breeding net, not sure when to do that and dont want her to get stressed coz shes in there too long? Also, if she is pregnant, how do you know when she will give birth? she is very healthy, has been lively eating well but hiding a bit more last two days. Shes not happy in the net she tries to get out but i dont want to lose babes! What do I do? ( wish i could get pic on! )


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

when both of mine gave birth i noticed they were staying near the bottom. and they gave birth at night.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, i used to have a bunch of mollies and platies, when they were pregnant, they would go to the bottom and try to find a nice hiding spot for the babies, they usually back up into the hole or whatever to hiding spot is


----------



## flipper (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for that ill keep an eye out! She was in the net last night but nothing so ive let her out today as feel cruel! Ill put her in again overnight tonight just incase. Thanks again!


----------



## username321 (Jun 26, 2007)

i suggest you not put the mother in the net. she can get stressed out and even though she most likely wont absorb the fry this late, it can lead to her death after birth.


----------



## flipper (Oct 5, 2007)

*Babies!*

Hi all again - well now im confused! No babies in net today so I let her out, but as I did a water change i found three babies hiding in a plant! she must have had them yesterday before i put her in the net overnight. Ive put babies in the net, but not sure what to do with mum now - she still has the black bottom and is still fat! Any ideas?


----------



## flipper (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! have put a plant in and feeding flake dust! They're so sweet! will watch mum.
Can you tell me how long the new arrivals take to grow big enough to go into the tank? also when they get some colour??:fish:


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

it depends on how much they grow. to make them grow faster feed them bbs (baby brine shrimp).


----------



## flipper (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi again
two more babies this morning! She is definately getting me at it - doesnt have them in the net and waits till night and all i can round up is two! still got gravid spot - will there be more?!!!! Bless theyre sooooo sweet! Is it true they dont grow properly in the net? read that somewhere - not sure if i should move them?


----------



## username321 (Jun 26, 2007)

they can stay in the breeders net for about two to three weeks, after which you might want to move them to a cycled smaller tank.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

They really need a 10g or so tank to grow properly in! I would onyl keep them in the net for a month max! your going to need to put the net in a place where it gets some water flow aswell


----------



## flipper (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for all your help! By the way, can anyone tell me how to upload pictures on here? when i click on insert image a url thing comes up?? does that mean you cant upload from pc pictures???


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Flipper, you have to go to a site like www.photobucket.com, make an account, host your pictures, and copy the IMG tag to paste into your post. If you don't want to make an account, you can go to www.tinypic.com and host your pictures, do the same thing. 

I'd suggest making an account on photobucket so you don't have to continually upload pics you'd like to post .


----------



## flipper (Oct 5, 2007)

will do thank you!!! one more babe this morning! ( why cant she just do it all at once! ) x


----------



## flipper (Oct 5, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------

